# R35 coils



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

After 4 r35 coils 


Thanks


----------



## robbie.rob.1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robbie.rob.1 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a set but in Canada 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Give me a email 

[email protected]


----------

